# 30 gallon to 70 gallon Query. (Cheap Upgrade)



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys i have a news i am getting a length 37 x breadth 18 x hieght x 25 (old freshwater tank not in use for long time) i think this makes it 70 gallon if u multiply the total with 0.00433. My friend is ready to give me at any price i feel like to give him. It comes with a wooden stand also. Tonight i will go and see the tank and I will post the picture tomorrow.

Please reply my queries mentioned below :
I want to buy it but if only i can keep yellow tang and other tangs in it. 
is it possible to keep a yellow tang in 75 gallon.
Will my whole cost increase like saltmix, lights, powerheads, protein skimmer size, sands,water.
Can i shift everything from my old tank to a new one like sand rocks etc with same water.
Will the tank take more time to mature.
Will the overall cost increase a lot.

Awating for your replies very eagerly.

But how i am going to tell it to my wife, she might kill me.lol


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend keeping a yellow tang in anything under about 125 gallons/6 feet.

Thats the absolute minimum too. I've seen shoals of yellow tangs in the wild and they can cover 20 feet in no time. I would hate to keep one in captivity. 

Same goes for purple tangs.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

willieturnip said:


> I wouldn't recommend keeping a yellow tang in anything under about 125 gallons/6 feet.
> 
> Thats the absolute minimum too. I've seen shoals of yellow tangs in the wild and they can cover 20 feet in no time. I would hate to keep one in captivity.
> 
> Same goes for purple tangs.


Same goes for any Tang , in my opinion. These fish just do not belong in smaller tanks. They need a ton of room to swim, which is often undervalued in the hobby.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, i will stay with my old 30 gallon. BTW can i buy 1 Open brain coral which is available here, a very beautiful and a very rare one with green fluorescent radium effect.


----------

